# Win CC Flexible 2008 & Alarme per EMail versenden



## eYe (28 Januar 2010)

Nabend,

habe eine Anfrage für eine Visualisierung die ein paar Alarme per Email versenden soll. Hat WinCC Flex dazu geeigne Bordmittel, oder muss ich mich nach etwas externem umsehen? 
Als Anbindung ist in jedem Fall Ethernet vorgesehen, aber muss ich auch Zugriff aufs Internet haben um eine Mail zu versenden oder geht das auch irgendwie im Intranet?


----------



## eYe (28 Januar 2010)

Wer suchet der findet ^^

http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

Wie handhabt ihr das in der Regel mit dem SMTP, stellt der Kunde eine Email Adresse zur Verfügung?
Was kostet die Option Sm@rtService?


----------



## Woldo (28 Januar 2010)

hallo eYe,

Siemens-Listenpreise:

WINCC FLEXIBLE /SM@RTSERVICE FUER SIMATIC PANEL: 300Euro
WINCC FLEXIBLE /SM@RTSERVICE FUER WINCC FLEXIBLE RUNTIME: 450Euro

Gruß Woldo


----------



## Springbock (21 April 2010)

ist es möglich variablen in eine E-Mail zu integrieren? z.b. Gewicht eines Objekts wird gemessen und dann per mail versandt.


----------



## Springbock (26 April 2010)

Nun da ich keine Antwort erhalte, nehme ich mal an meine Frage war nicht ganz klar. Versuche es mal klarer zu definieren.

Nun ich arbeite mit dem WinCC Flex + MP377. Habe im Aufgabenplaner eine E-Mail generiert die täglich gesendet werden muss. Nun möchte ich gerne im Text oder im Betreff eine Variable des S7-Programm Integrieren.

z.B.: "Der Tank wiegt [Db100.DBW100] kg." kann man das mit WinCC? und wenn ja wie geht das. 

Danke


----------



## mitchih (11 November 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe die gleiche Anforderung bekomme das aber gerade nicht hin..

Als Hardware: S7-300 
MP 377 mit Sm@rt Service

Bedingung 1x Täglich sollen die Betriebsstunden der Anlage an das Service Personal ( Mailadresse) gesendet werden.
Es sollen ca. 3 Variablen übergeben werden.

Aktueller Zustand: Es wird eine Meldung erzeugt und diese liegt auch schon im Archiv.. Als im Meldetext stehen die Variablen schon korrektz drin.

Ich bräuchte also nur das der Meldetext 1:1 in die Mail kopiert wird... 

Aber irgendwie wird nur der Text gesendet den ich eingebe.. 

Oder muss ich das über eine eigene Meldeklasse machen? Ich will ja nicht alle Störungen per Mail versenden sondern nur die eine..
Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß
Michael


----------

